# How many carbs do you eat



## Spartan301

*How many carbs a day?*​
Under 100g5121.43%Over 100g8033.61%Over 300g8435.29%Over 500g177.14%Over 700g62.52%


----------



## Spartan301

How many carbs do you try to get down in a day at present?


----------



## Beklet

120g.....no it's not much lol but I prefer my protein anyway :laugh:


----------



## nigs66

at the moment less than 30 daily, no direct carb sources at all.

on saterday of every week last meal i have a cheat meal.

60g p, 20g fat each meal 6 times a day

fats melting off me with minimul cardio and so far feeling good.


----------



## Spartan301

Have either of you started getting cranky yet?


----------



## Beklet

nigs66 said:


> at the moment less than 30 daily, no direct carb sources at all.
> 
> on saterday of every week last meal i have a cheat meal.
> 
> 60g p, 20g fat each meal 6 times a day
> 
> fats melting off me with minimul cardio and so far feeling good.


Wish I could cope with that - I don't have a problem with the food - ican eat protein and fat all day long, but I just don't have the energy to train well!



Spartan301 said:


> Have either of you started getting cranky yet?


No more than usual - I'm OK on low carbs - too many carbs and I start to feel sluggish and odd. Carbs may get lower if I don't drop enough bodyfat though :lol:


----------



## MXMAD

I don't count my intake of protein, carbs at the moment but its gotta be between 300 - 500


----------



## DB

around 500g for me at the mo


----------



## Spartan301

DB said:


> around 500g for me at the mo


Good man


----------



## DB

Beklet said:


> 120g.....no it's not much lol but I prefer my protein anyway :laugh:


really?

damn! no chance.. give me bread & chips over turkey and chicken anyday of the week!


----------



## Spartan301

what was the lowest you dropped your carbs down to before your show mate?


----------



## DB

Spartan301 said:


> what was the lowest you dropped your carbs down to before your show mate?


me?

depletion i'll drop to 100g for 3 days

but just on a low carb day not below about 125g carbs, but then i have a fast metabolism and naturally an ecto/meso.


----------



## bbeweel

Have been on 80g six days a week with one high day of aprox 450g for the last five weeks ,strength has dropped a little due to loss in body weight but overall i feel good right upto day before my high carb day when im hanging out my ass! lol and struggling to summon the energy for my workouts.Next time i think i will try carb cycling that so many have suggested to help with flagging energy levels in gym.


----------



## clarkey

around 350/400g per day agree with DB give me chips anyday and thats with the fried eggs..


----------



## Beklet

DB said:


> really?
> 
> damn! no chance.. give me bread & chips over turkey and chicken anyday of the week!


Ah don't get me wrong - I love my carbs, I have a very sweet tooth but I could quite happily live on a keto diet, if I didn't lose strength, and if I could eat fruit sometimes :lol:

And turkey is grim - I was thinking more of meaty king prawns, rare steak, roast pork, lamb shank, eggs, monkfish, mackerel, crispy duck, tandoori chicken..... :tongue:


----------



## MarkM

Around 360-400 a day!


----------



## carly

prob around 300g, but could be more, not really counting to much at mo :whistling:


----------



## Jake H

over 300g of carbs a day but i do bowt 2 hours cv a day so explains it


----------



## pitbull1436114521

300g Training days

225g Non-Training days

PB


----------



## rich81

off season i have about 700 to 900g a day


----------



## gerg

aiming for around 250-300g to trim down a little

going for a 40:30:30 c:f ratio (zone diet)


----------



## Beklet

Vince said:


> Bek that is only an the initial stage until your brain switches from glicogen(carbs) to fats for energy, it will take 5 to 10 days (very individual), then your strenght will be back up to normal without any dips as you won't be cycling carbs


Hmm not convinced - last time I did it for nearly a month and I just got weaker.....was told to eat more fat but it was almost impossible!


----------



## THEMEAT

around 450g a day, sometimes a bit more but not much higher than that.


----------



## bogue

10 - 15 g or net carbs per day at the mo

as im on a ketosis diet


----------



## Slamdog

too many at the moment... dont get cranky on zero direct carbs though..


----------



## Rebus

PROBABLY AROUND 300G/DAY. HOWEVER WHAT IM FOLLOWING IS A BIT OUT OF THE NORM', ITS 50G/MEAL AND EAT WHEN IM HUNGRY ONLY. SAME AS I DONE FOR MY CONTEST PREP' BUT MY MACROS ARE REVERSED AND I DON'T PUSH THE HUNGER. ITS A SOON AS I FEEL A PANG. I ALSO HAVE NIBBLES BETWEEN THE MEALS WITH A CUP OFGREEN TEA.

I MUST BE THE MAD ONE AS I STILL LOVE MY TURKEY/PORRIDGE/GREENS/FRUITS ETCETC. GO FOR A MEAL OUT AND I GET A GUILT RIDE IF I OPT FOR THE CHIPS:tongue:. DOESNT LAST LONG THOUGH...MY METABOLISM ISNT THE BEST SO I CAN'T GET AWAY WITH THE HIGH HIGH CARBS, THIS IS THE MOST IVE EVER DONE ACTUALLY.


----------



## liamrobjolley

round about 400g carbs

And round about 200g of protien

cant eat to much carbs as im lean enough at 195Lbs and training for juniors IBBF.


----------



## greg fear

300-400g


----------



## Jux

DB said:


> really?
> 
> damn! no chance.. give me bread & chips over turkey and chicken anyday of the week!


Ive always been interested in what you look like off-season ... doughnuts n' what not!?...


----------



## vlb

50g permeal x 6

300g carbs a day


----------



## gym rat

currently on 200g a day, im ten weeks out from show at the mo and will prob drop another 50g in the next week or two depending on weight loss


----------



## gerg

I'm aiming for around 18 zoned blocks @ 2-3x fat per day, which works out to:

130g protein

160g carbs

80-100g fats per day

usually end up with a bit more protein though


----------



## rare6

i am eating 300-350 a day + 260g protein mmmm all that food


----------



## ElfinTan

100 - 120g


----------



## gippo

I,ve just started my carb cycle so low days are going to be under 100g and my high day/s 300g i'm going to try 6 low 1 high but if i feel s**t midweek i'll add another high day.


----------



## cecil_sensation

im trying to lose fat but tryin to gain muscle, im taking in a lot of protien, round about 120 - 200grams a day but about 300grams of carbs i fink? shud i drop the carbs more?

but i do find when i eat less carbs i cant perform as well in the gym does any one no what i can eat to kp me energy levels up, i get alot of carbs from the rice i eat?

any advise any one please


----------



## Goose

300 grams.


----------



## cecil_sensation

thanks goose for that, ill kp my carbs round the 300 mark. thanks mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

im eating bout 380-400g


----------



## Dezw

I would say around 400g or so most days, but I really shouldn't as me belly is very carb sensitive.

Luckily enough it doesn't bother me that much to stop me carbing up.


----------



## Guest

right now its 800-1000g! but thats only because its a carb up after a short 4 day dnp cycle!

normally 200-300


----------



## cat88

average about 250g per day


----------



## Rotsocks

In the 5th week of my rebound now after a 17 week diet and up to 500g of carbs a day now.

After so long on reduced carbs my body is sucking them up and the pumps I am getting are insane.

My forearms were even pumping up using the numeric keypad on my PC at work last week!!!


----------



## ProteinPitstop

Way too many!


----------



## massiccio

I'm hitting the 900gr mark often, lately. 300-500 on low appetite days. Not really care, just keep track of them. I try to rebuild after a long diet, my third spell on keto,when I tried to drop my fat levels extremely low. Ended up losing energy, strenght, muscle, willingness , the lot. Carb reload did not work as planned neither, due to low energy to get serious bouts in the gym. My metabolism dropped silly , I was eating 1400, 1800, up to 2000 cals a day, lethargic, my body did not used even those. Now, I eat a lot more , my body does burn ****loads of cals.

900 gr a day just now, not a long term plan. I'll reduce when necessary.


----------



## Ash78

<50g Mon-Fri at the moment. CKD'ing.

PS. Low carbs + Tren =


----------



## Raptor

Around 50-70, may go back to sub 20 as it seemed to work better for me


----------



## F.M.J

Not a lot at the moment, I'd say ~100g per day, couple days ago the only carb rich source I had was 2 medium jacket potatoes. Trying to stay lean


----------



## Dux

Since I started my cycle up to 200g, but (and I don't know whether it's all in my head or not) I seem to be getting bigger around my gut, so I'm gonna a drop them down to 100g.


----------



## fitrut

50-70 at the mo


----------



## dtlv

Between 150-250g per day... I cycle calories nowadays so it varies.


----------



## JAY TB

Under 100gs a day, 5 days a week, I slice of Weight wathchers bread, a spoon full of cous cous a night, a tin of Be Good to Yourself soup a day, a little from Peanut Butter and cottage cheese.

My BF hasnt changed in months, still 12-15%.

WTF! LOL


----------



## doylejlw

100-250g depends on how active I am on that day.


----------



## Uk_mb

under 100... id be dead

over 700 ... id be dead


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sometimes go under 100g if I'm feeling a bit porky for a few days, seems to work for me. Most of the time between 100-200g. Hardley ever more than that or I balloon.


----------



## big steve

far too many:lol:


----------



## Robbie

580g on a workout day. *burp*


----------



## Wheyman

i heard you can digest more than 50g of carbs at one go :lol:


----------



## miguelmolez

100 normal training days. 150 Leg days. 60 to 80 on just cardio days. Currently cutting. Will up to 300/400 when bulking.


----------



## C.Hill

350g


----------



## Fatstuff

150-220


----------



## mygym-mytemple

50gms-100gms non training days

150-200 training days.

Cutting


----------



## BetterThanYou

900g+ so far today, last 3 days of bulk :crying:


----------



## secondhandsoul

320g a day at the moment. Trying to put weight on but bugger me it's tough. 58kg. Must.get.bigggggerrr!


----------



## marknorthumbria

depending on the day i can eat anything from 50g to 1600g, low ish during the week, higher on back/legs and a sunday refeed .


----------



## Noxchi

never calculate how many of carb I get during day , but as an estimate its about 350-400 gram


----------



## ladcrooks

It all depends if the biscuit tin is winking at me :w00t: I generally eat more fat then carbs


----------



## rsd147

200g carbs training days - 2000cals

50g non training days - 1600 Cals

Currently weigh 87kg


----------



## rsd147

mygym said:


> 50gms-100gms non training days
> 
> 150-200 training days.
> 
> Cutting


Are your calories altered on non training and training days or do you up your prtein and fats to compensate for reduced carbs?


----------



## Contest

70g x1 per week

150g x2 per week

375g x2 per week

560g x2 per week

Even then I'm struggling to add weight on lol.


----------



## lickatsplit

I try not to go above 150g, but it can deviate between 50-200g depending on if the mrs cooks and I get told of for being obsessed with what I eat. I'm not going to argue, she's pregnant and she wears the trousers at the minute.


----------



## Madoxx

those options are a bit vague, add in a 150g, 200g, 250g and 350g, and im sure your ticks will be more accurate


----------



## PHMG

about 250g when dieting and 500g+ when not.


----------



## PHMG

lickatsplit said:


> I try not to go above 150g, but it can deviate between 50-200g depending on if the mrs cooks and I get told of for being obsessed with what I eat. I'm not going to argue, she's pregnant and she wears the trousers at the minute.


They have the vagina...they always wear the trousers. We are mere puppets.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Anything from 200g to 1600g


----------



## Alex6534

Currently cutting so staying between 70-120g, sometimes ends up around 150g if my parents are cooking, too much hassle trying to convince them that my omelette or chicken/veg/sauce are better for me than stovies or bolognese :lol:


----------



## diesel09

I'm currently on 100-120g a day as I'm cutting after a time off after knee surgery hoping the body fat will drop of pretty quick as its killing me haha ill have a slight refeed on sundays


----------



## powerclean1985

250-300 no more no less all low gi except sat night


----------



## Armz

Under 100 at the moment . Mostly from veg n fruit . Can't wait to bulk.


----------



## FreshPrince88

Currently about 180g - Going to push that to 200+ for the next 2 months or so


----------



## tom42021

im running just over 300gs a day atm mainly from brown rice and oats ..


----------



## mal

between 500 and 1000 this year


----------



## mrwright

466g ish

250 odd protein

80 odd fat

Thinking of looking into some sort of low carb diet as i felt alot better whilst cutting mentally and energywise

Althought coulda been down to it being hot an sunny and finally havin a 6 pack


----------



## Northern Lass

Beklet said:


> Wish I could cope with that - I don't have a problem with the food - ican eat protein and fat all day long, but I just don't have the energy to train well!


I have more energy in the gym if I don't consume carbs pre-workout, it makes me feel sluggish and tired.


----------



## RowRow

Just under 700g a day currently


----------



## ki3rz

300g at the moment.


----------



## mattyhunt

Currently about 200g. Will drop to around 100-150g over the next few weeks as I'm cutting.


----------



## kitinboots

2-300g at the moment and I'm a happy girl


----------



## TheScam

Surely its all subjective though?

I'd assume that no-one on over 300g a day of carbs is attempt to cut or lose weight, and anyone on under 100g is probably not attempting to bulk?

I had my most successful time cutting last March / April by carb cycling. 3 days a week under 50. 2 Days a week between 100-150 and 2 days a week (football days mainly) over 250g

Attempting to cut the carbs again now, aiming at under 100g every day, though if that doesn't work I may go back to cycling no carb, low carb, high carb days again


----------



## IGotTekkers

Currently around 40g per day. When I bulk it will be around 150g tops


----------



## skipper1987

IGotTekkers said:


> Currently around 40g per day. When I bulk it will be around 150g tops


That is very low compared to how u used to bulk.


----------



## DC1

Ranging from less than 100 to just over 200g depending on if it's a low, medium or high day.


----------



## RowRow

About 390g at the moment that will probably increase fairly soon


----------



## Fortunatus

bulking I'd say about 400-500g at the moment about 70g and its fvcking killing me! :rockon:


----------

